# In Praise of the Digitech Sdrum



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I received the digitech Sdrum last night and I gotta say I am very impressed. I have had the Trio and Trio+ as well as a beatybuddy. The Sdrum does not have as good of drum sounds as the beatbuddy but you can honestly get the Sdrum to play whatever drum pattern you have in your head rather than just the patterns on the unit. The drum sounds do seem better than what I remember the Trio having. It also automatically makes a chorus drum part based off your initially entry. Like the Trio there are 3 song parts you can make and you can store your "songs" right on the pedal. There's plenty of control and variety in the patterns. Whether you want it to use a high hat, ride cymbal or the toms as part of the beat, you can select that too. Only has 3/4 or 4/4 time signatures but has the ability to create swing patterns. 

The ability to use your guitar to input the drum sounds is very cool too. I've seen complaints that it doesn't track well but when your calibrating your guitar to play the kick and snare, you just have to make sure you hit the strings the same way you would when you play normally. If you don't do that you will get some less than desirable results. There are lots of good videos online of it so I won't bother demoing it myself. Feel free to ask questions! Just wanted to share my experience with you.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

thanks for great review and comparison with BB and Trios


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2017)

tomsy49 said:


> I received the digitech Sdrum last night and I gotta say I am very impressed. I have had the Trio and Trio+ as well as a beatybuddy. The Sdrum does not have as good of drum sounds as the beatbuddy but you can honestly get the Sdrum to play whatever drum pattern you have in your head rather than just the patterns on the unit. The drum sounds do seem better than what I remember the Trio having. It also automatically makes a chorus drum part based off your initially entry. Like the Trio there are 3 song parts you can make and you can store your "songs" right on the pedal. There's plenty of control and variety in the patterns. Whether you want it to use a high hat, ride cymbal or the toms as part of the beat, you can select that too. Only has 3/4 or 4/4 time signatures but has the ability to create swing patterns.
> 
> The ability to use your guitar to input the drum sounds is very cool too. I've seen complaints that it doesn't track well but when your calibrating your guitar to play the kick and snare, you just have to make sure you hit the strings the same way you would when you play normally. If you don't do that you will get some less than desirable results. There are lots of good videos online of it so I won't bother demoing it myself. Feel free to ask questions! Just wanted to share my experience with you.


Did you fire your drummer?


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Did you fire your drummer?


Never had one to begin with! Haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2019)

tomsy49 said:


> I received the digitech Sdrum last night and I gotta say I am very impressed. I have had the Trio and Trio+ as well as a beatybuddy. The Sdrum does not have as good of drum sounds as the beatbuddy but you can honestly get the Sdrum to play whatever drum pattern you have in your head rather than just the patterns on the unit. The drum sounds do seem better than what I remember the Trio having. It also automatically makes a chorus drum part based off your initially entry. Like the Trio there are 3 song parts you can make and you can store your "songs" right on the pedal. There's plenty of control and variety in the patterns. Whether you want it to use a high hat, ride cymbal or the toms as part of the beat, you can select that too. Only has 3/4 or 4/4 time signatures but has the ability to create swing patterns.
> 
> The ability to use your guitar to input the drum sounds is very cool too. I've seen complaints that it doesn't track well but when your calibrating your guitar to play the kick and snare, you just have to make sure you hit the strings the same way you would when you play normally. If you don't do that you will get some less than desirable results. There are lots of good videos online of it so I won't bother demoing it myself. Feel free to ask questions! Just wanted to share my experience with you.


How do you like the sdrum now?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some more expensive delay and other devices allow for "strum tempo" in addition to tap tempo. That is, you mute the strings and strum medium-hard a few times to indicate how fast or slow you you want the "rate" set. In conversation with Steve Bragg at Empress about this capacity, I learned that it is actually hard to program and very demanding of the processor, compared to standard tap tempo. So hats off to Digitech for making strum-tempo the heart of the Sdrum.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Player99 said:


> How do you like the sdrum now?


I no longer have the Sdrum but often wish I still did! Still my favourite tool for practicing.


----------

